# connecting subwoofer



## rogerp (Aug 23, 2012)

Hello all
needing a little help with hooking up a system i bought today, it is a onkyo reciever with a Sherwood speaker pack, i heard it going in the store and for what i wanted it was fine,hence i took it home.
However i have found that in hooking up the powered sub LSS 5110 that there is no RCA type fitting in the back panel to match the one on the reciever.
It only has 1 set of red and white RCA type in/out sockets and 2 of the clip style speaker wire connectors.
If anyone can be of assistance it would be greatly appreciated.
Kindest regards
Roger


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the Shack!
Is this sub the one that came with the receiver and speaker package or is it one you had already?


----------



## GoNoles (Jul 7, 2012)

From the data sheet on the Sherwood sub:
RCA & Speaker Level Inputs,
Adjustable frequency X-over 
0-180˚ Phase Adjustment

IMO, you would run a cable from the AVR, to the red OR white RCA on the back. generally most subs Ive seen have the speaker level, and then the red/white connections. You just use the red or white for the sub line in.


----------



## rogerp (Aug 23, 2012)

Hello
It came with the package 
onkyo TX-SR309 reciever
LSS-5110 5.1 speaker system
I heard it play instore and i purchased the floor model as it was the last one.
Regards
Roger


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Look again closely as there must be an rca input on the sub, I looked at the specifications here and the sub clearly states it has an rca input on it.


----------



## rogerp (Aug 23, 2012)

Looking at the back of the sub again i noticed that the word "mono" appers next to one of the white "L" input if that helps.

Thank you for your response on this
Roger


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

That's the one Roger - plug the RCA cable into that jack.......


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

yes, that is the correct one to use. Run an rca cable from the sub out on the back of the receiver to the mono input on the back of the sub and make sure you have the level control on the sub turned up to about halfway.


----------



## rogerp (Aug 23, 2012)

Words cannot express my gratitude fellas, i have 3 controls on the back
Phrase,Frequency and Level
So i will turn the Level about half way, what do the other 2 do? and any suggestions on what to have them on?
Many thanks
Roger


----------



## rogerp (Aug 23, 2012)

Sorry,that was Phase not Phrase,after midnight here,eyes gettin a bit blurry
Kind regards
Roger


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Set the "Frequency" control at its highest setting (usually 120Hz) and put the Phase at "0"
The frequency control is what the sub will allow to pass through for lows up to the setting set at. The receiver will control this so leave it at its highest setting.
The Phase knob is a control that will blend it with the lows on your other speakers or another sub, in your case given your mains will never go low enough to have any issues and you dont have a second sub it can just be left at the zero setting.


----------



## rogerp (Aug 23, 2012)

Thank you for your assistance,i will power it up in the morning,if your ever over here i'll shout you a cold beer
Cheers
Good night


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

The other settings would be dependent upon factors such as placement, room size and other components. In general, I'd set the phase at 0°, the level ~12 o'clock and the crossover at (or below) 80Hz. If your AVR has room correction/auto set-up run it and let the AVR do the setting for you.

...and welcome to HTS!!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Im willing to bet that his mains wont go lower than 100Hz at best given the size of the 3" drivers. leaving the subs crossover at 120 is going to be the best choice. The Onkyo 309 has no room correction however it does have several crossover adjustments available in the user menu.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Im willing to bet that his mains wont go lower than 100Hz at best given the size of the 3" drivers. leaving the subs crossover at 120 is going to be the best choice. The Onkyo 309 has no room correction however it does have several crossover adjustments available in the user menu.


You're probably correct about the frequency response of the mains; at setting of 80Hz on the sub may leave a small "hole" between ~100Hz and 80Hz, but it's a good place (frequency?) to start.


----------



## rogerp (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks guys...all good...connected up this morning..works well, thanks again for your help
Kind regards
Roger


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Great to hear Roger - happy listening!


----------

